

The Cities on Google Maps Changed Again This Week. Why? - j053003
http://www.41latitude.com/post/444640724/google-maps-cities-change-again

======
shib71
Some interesting thing he pointed out before is still happening, except not
interesting this time because there is no new information.

In other breaking news - other stuff is happening somewhere else:
[http://www.theonion.com/content/video/breaking_news_some_bul...](http://www.theonion.com/content/video/breaking_news_some_bullshit).

------
sern
I think the most likely explanation is that Google uses a stochastic algorithm
to position labels on the map, similar to how Graphviz neato/fdp does vertices
(using a force-directed algorithm).

------
konfidi
they are probably testing out how people use their tools. if having the name
of a city at one point influences where people are clicking, or if people are
looking for one place instead of another, etc...

